# Power Lifting Advice



## Paul Gray (Dec 17, 2004)

*Power lifting Advice*

Hi guys let me introduce myself:



24yr old male                                       Current Best Lifts

Stats:  Arms 16.5inc                             Dead Lift 215kg

Chest (not expanded) 44inc                   Bench 150kg

Waist: 36inc                                         Squat 120kg (Est.)

BF: 20%

Weight: 14st



Not sure about legs



I have been training with free weights since I was 18.  I have always been naturally strong and have recently started considered trying to qualify for a national effect.  The national unassisted powerlifting is next June with qualifying in April 2004.  I am hoping to compete in the 90kg class.  My problem is I have not trained my legs for over a year now and they are really skinny in comparison to my upper body.  Since I need to squat the most weight possible for competition how should I go about training my legs?  At the moment I am doing nothing, and training my upper body on 3 day split:



Chest/triceps

Back/biceps

Shoulders



My other question relates to reducing my body fat, I would like to get my BF% down to 10% is this possible if I am trying to increase my strength and stay within the 90kg class?



Sorry for my life story but would appreciate your advice.



Thanks



Paul


----------



## Arnold (Dec 17, 2004)

Paul Gray welcome to IM!   

you will get more responses if you post your question in the training forum.


----------



## Witmaster (Dec 17, 2004)

GREETINGS AND SALUTATIONS!!!

Welcome to IM


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 20, 2004)

Welcome!!!  Post in the training section!!!


----------

